# Got bored and photoshoped my ride



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

here it is:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WIsh I knew how to do this...Id go crazy photchopping


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice job keeping the background clean. Often people forget to clean up the background and you can tell it's been Photochopped right away. Looks good though. How about tinting those front windows too? Maybe throw some different wheels on?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you want to talk photoshopping...

here is (was) my sentra. If I could only afford to make it like that........








sorry, printroom likes to make the images small


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u can make it like that. .jes paint


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lets see, I would need some 240sx headlights and corners (98 style), Omega front bumper with the grille modified to match up with the lower hood and new headlights. I would need the hood to be molded to the headlights and grille. The fenders would have to be molded to the corner lights. I would need an intercooler and hopefully a DET to add power to the good looks. and then 2 sets of driving lights.

pretty much a completely custom front clip.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yes and a nice coat of skyline blue.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not that good


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, here's the original Pic:








then the chop:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

a little shadow under the wheel well would help since the wheels are tucked so deep.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe, yeah...i'm still learning i did this tonight...i should buy a book or something on photoshop


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, here's the original Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What program did you use???? How did you make the colour different???

-Nick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

HOLY Sh*t! That photoshop is awesome! Damn!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I used a simple program called Presto ImageFolio. It came with my scanner and it's similar to Adobe Photochop (except simpler). In order to change the color, I carefully selected the sections I wanted to change and I used the Hue/Saturation tool to change the hue from teal to blue.

I just kinda cought onto the program sometime ago and I just find some fun in drawing. Just a nice little hobby that should help me in my mechanical engineerring major


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

cool! I got a photoshop of the my sentra coming soon.

-Nick


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

1997ga16de- that looks niiiice! u could just get a 240sx;-)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Photochoppers....IM about to get my car painted. I need to see a Sentra from the side in M3 Cherry Red or 350 zx Redline

Also like the Skyline and 350 ZX Blue...

I cant even decide on whether I want BLUE or RED much less which Blue or red.....

SOMEBODY HELP........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got a good pic of your car I can experiment with?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I cant even decide on whether I want BLUE or RED much less which Blue or red.....
> 
> SOMEBODY HELP........ *


Thats easy! You obviously need Subaru Impreza WRX rally blue!!! That colour is sooo nice!

-Nick


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah thats a good color Blue but the fact that in the Import scene the WRX and the SI both have this blue already kinda just ruins it for me..

Im leaning towards RED cuz I think its sum wut a rare color-at least I havent seen it too much...

1997GA16DE...U can Just Use any Sentra pic of anyones car around here just so I can get an idea..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1 more thing, what type of red is it, is it like a sporty viper red, or a slightly deeper red?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

oh yeah thats a good colour too! Chrysler's "Flame Red" paint is an amazing colour!

-Nick


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its a bright cherry red!!! Not a deep or dark red at all....Its More of a shiny wet red---GIMMIE sum photochops PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can someone give me a car to photoshop? preferably not black or white, but with a bright color. I tried it on that orange car on b14nissan.org but it didn't come out too well.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

You can click the link in my signature and play around with those pics if you want! 

-Nick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm looking for a b14 so I can do the color thing. It would be so much easier for me if EITHER of my damn homosexual computers worked for the sake of Jesus Tapdancing Christ. My laptop's in for screen repairs so I can't get any of the pictures off of my CD-RW, and my crappy slow Gateway (which has no CD-ROM) won't open any programs and the network card won't work at all so I can't get on the damn internet. 

I HATE COMPUTERS AND I WANT TO RUN THEM BOTH OVER WITH MY SENTRA!!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> I HATE COMPUTERS AND I WANT TO RUN THEM BOTH OVER WITH MY SENTRA!!!! *


Post pics if you do!
-Nick


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My sentra is fuckin bad ass! There's nothing that a SR20DET can't power up!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hahahaha. nice monster-b13


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

...and my car can transform and whoop your cars ass! Screw the 1/4 mile, its all about blowing shit up!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMRAO!!!(R is for Russian;-) why aren't u on AIM anymore, sucka?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

okay, I'm on aim now.. I'll be on for the remainder of the night.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahahaha, blowing shit up rules!!!!!!!1

-Nick


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL...thats funny and everything BUT still no pics....lol well 1997GA16 thanks for the try....BUT after HIN Im preety sure Im going with the RED....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Only bad thing about red, is that it is soo damn expinsive. Almost twice the price as most of the other colors.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*wow*

Wow!........I know Sideswipe was a Lamborgini Contach but dont you think Optimus should have had a Nissan Sentra on his team too? Cool!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Only bad thing about red, is that it is soo damn expinsive. Almost twice the price as most of the other colors. *


because its more toxic.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I didnt hear anything like this about Red from the shop thats doing my paint....well I it has to either be Red or that 350zx Bronze....


----------

